# Vizu Travel Jacket: Warning.



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I got one of these for Christmas, in black, and though it has some really great features, I've noticed that the black dye has been rubbing off on my Kindle, making it dusky and dingy where the Kindle rubs up against it the most.

I was able to remove most of the dye with a Tide to Go pen, but still, it's probably best to avoid these unless your Kindle is wearing a skin.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that this happened to your Kindle. But thank you so much for warning the rest of us.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I have heard about that with the red ones too. A skin should protect it though. I had
the green and never had a problem but had a skin on it the entire time.


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

Yup, the red on mine rubbed off on the Kindle.  I sent it back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like poor production to me; this kind of crocking shouldn't happen with a vinyl product, I don't believe!  Thanks for letting us know!

Betsy


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I have the pink Vizu Jacket and love it. I do switch covers at times but love the way this opens at the top and props open to be able to read on a table or even the arm of my chair. I also like the opening in the back for the buttons. The inside isn't vinyl, it's a soft fabric. So far no problems with the color coming off on my Kindle. I will definitely continue to use mine.

Lynn M


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

love2read said:


> I have the pink Vizu Jacket and love it. I do switch covers at times but love the way this opens at the top and props open to be able to read on a table or even the arm of my chair. I also like the opening in the back for the buttons. The inside isn't vinyl, it's a soft fabric. So far no problems with the color coming off on my Kindle. I will definitely continue to use mine.
> 
> Lynn M


I'm glad that the pink works for you. I love the features of the Vizu but the black and red are obviously made with substandard dye. Once I took my Kindle out of the Jacket I noticed even more black smudges on the back and top of it  Hopefully your pink is such a light dye that it'll never rub off like that.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Darn. that was the cover i was looking at. thanks for information!!!


----------

